# A few of mine..



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Going to put these in a few different posts.. sorry about the spam! 

Some of these are older pictures, or my older bettas that I've had for a long time. Others are new, or still babies that are about an inch long body wise.
Don't have pictures of them all.. one of my new deliveries yesterday I haven't taken a picture of yet, as he's still working his way to the dark green/black that he normally is.. he didn't like being shipped very much lol

First one is Kabuki - unfortunately I don't have one of him flaring yet, but will get some in a week or two when I breed him and he sees his girl. But for now, he's alone in a 10g to help him have a small growth spurt.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Next is Ranger.. he's sharing a 10g with his brother, Rebel, while they grow up - his body is about an inch long, so he's got a ways to go before I can breed him with my yellow girl. 

The last picture being the "yellow girl" who is named Lemondrop - she may go with his brother, haven't decided yet.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

This is Rebel, who is quickly starting to become my favorite fish (next to Xander, who is my oldest and grumpiest).. he was shy at first but then started loving having his picture taken.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Now here are just a few more of some of my others.. first is Daredevil, my blind boy.. Then Anya being the piggy that she is, eating a piece of the shrimp/garlic/spinach recipe from OFL. Then Xander resting after a big meal..
Then it's Moonchild, who tends not to sit still, so she doesn't have many pictures of herself. And for some reason just love the pic of Spyro.. so I use it often lol, and lastly Bloo.. who is a sweetheart. 

So that is just some of my bettas..


----------



## Hahenry22 (Sep 27, 2012)

They are all gorgeous!!!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## twissfish (Jun 24, 2012)

Your bettas are beautiful! Can I steal them? :-D


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

lol thanks! And no.. hehe


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Very bright!


----------



## twissfish (Jun 24, 2012)

Not even just one? lol 
kidding.  
Ranger and Lemondrop would make some pretty babies.


----------



## Catfish Billy (Jun 27, 2012)

Brilliant fish! I especially love Rebel! :nicefish: 
Could you please give me the link to OFL's shrimp/garlic/spinach recipe? I'm sure my betta would love a new food!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks guys.. and sure, Catfish 

OFL recipe


----------



## CathrynL (Nov 28, 2012)

I just recently purchased 2 male Betta fish! A Blue Fire Halfmoon Plakat male from Thailand, and a Twintail male from Petsmart. I love them both so much! Such amazing personalities, and they are just so beautiful!


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Spyro is the red one, right? I was a little confused. I especially like him and Lemondrop  I'm thinking I need a female!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Spyro is the red CT on the bottom 

And Lemondrop is very pretty  Can't wait to breed her!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Sorry for bad quality.. Quasimodo.. he's a long finned PK - yes, that is a PK from a long line of PKs lol. He's a fun little guy.. debating on breeding him to get his coloring but the offspring full HMs. Unsure how it will work, but worth a shot!

Sorry for bad picture quality, wasn't trying.. he's blue under florescent lights, green/ mustard gas under normal light bulbs heh. The last one is a mirror image from the top of the water


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Few more pictures of some others, etc.. sorry for pic spam

The second picture is one of my girls thinking she can hide from a male on top of the leaf lol.. and I do have 3 different red males.. one is the daddy of Ranger and Rebel from the first page... he's the one with the bubblenest and the breeder's picture. The one with the yellow girl is one of his sons, Ranger.


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

Wow! You have gorgeous fish


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

A few more girls..


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Some more boys..


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Random..


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

*salivates*

That second picture on your last post... He's gorgeous. Omg.


----------



## MrRomero (Dec 25, 2012)

Great Photos!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks MrRomero 

lol Ayala, that's Quasimodo - my long finned PK hehe.. a breeder sent him and the red boy underneath Quasi's picture (that's Rebel) free when I purchased another from her. They are still rather young and small right now - working on getting them to breed. Quasi used to be chicken, now he's starting to get tough.. almost too tough.
The red boy under him (Rebel) is so very docile - him and any female that goes with him soon become friends and swim together and sleep together in the plants. Neither get the ideal of what they should be doing yet lol


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Myates said:


> Thanks MrRomero
> 
> lol Ayala, that's Quasimodo - my long finned PK hehe.. a breeder sent him and the red boy underneath Quasi's picture (that's Rebel) free when I purchased another from her. They are still rather young and small right now - working on getting them to breed. Quasi used to be chicken, now he's starting to get tough.. almost too tough.
> The red boy under him (Rebel) is so very docile - him and any female that goes with him soon become friends and swim together and sleep together in the plants. Neither get the ideal of what they should be doing yet lol


Haha, they are so silly xD He's gorgeous !
I'm really into females, atm. I just got my first three females from Mo last week  I love getting new fish and seeing their personalities develop


----------



## MrRomero (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm back haha. I just cant get over some of those bubblenests. They're amazing!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

LOL thank you  They work hard at it.. always trying to impress the ladies


----------

